# Recommendation-caliber for handgun



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Shoot most of the time I just give the wife a big switch,


Charlie you got off topic somewhere, we're talking defense, not foreplay.:lol:

When we go to Alaska, one of our outings is a hike along the Russian River, which has one of the largest concentrations of grizzlies. The first time there were four us and we had two shotguns, one .357 and one can of bear mace.

When we went back there were nine of us and we had two shotguns, one .40, three .44s, one .50 and two cans of mace........had we had a bad bear encounter we would of killed it and three or four of us.:lol:

On our trips we have encountered Grizzlie from close enough to touch to 70 yards without a problem, do things right and whatever gun you carry is just additional weight.



We have all had our struggles and it is good to make it to another Christmas. My hopes are I will be able to tell you and yours Merry Christmas many more times.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

.357 as a minumum and .45 long colt over the .44 mag. Less kick and just about the same power without the pistol wanting to jump out of your hand and smack you in the face.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Charlie you got off topic somewhere, we're talking defense, not foreplay.:lol:
> 
> When we go to Alaska, one of our outings is a hike along the Russian River, which has one of the largest concentrations of grizzlies. The first time there were four us and we had two shotguns, one .357 and one can of bear mace.
> 
> ...


 West of the Mississippi, and North of Canadian border , we have found this to be the ticket:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desert_Eagle.....Extremely fun to shoot too

For the Boo-Boo's east of the Mississippi, its a different story


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

In the video it was the report that stopped the charge not an impact of a bullet.In this case a 9mm or any caliber would have been fine because the loud noise is all that was needed to deter the mother bear from charging.

I'm all about guns,I love em and cant seem to ever have enough of them.But,I don't feel like I need one for protection in the Michigan woods.No one here is likely to be charged by a black bear or a pack of rabid wolves.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I would be willing to bet that the odds are MUCH higher that you may need to use a gun for protection around humans than against an animal in the woods.Get your CPL


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

When I'm in the woods I'm usually alone so I always carry a glock in 9mm. Is it enough for a bear, probably not but I'm not concerned with bear or wolves or yotes its the two legged predators that I think about. I have a 4x4 truck a $1,000 bow or gun a wallet with a credit card and cash and I'm usually in the woods from dark until dark. My odds are much greater for getting robbed or worse than getting eaten. As far as caliber for bear. Been in on a few bear kills while hunting with dogs where the shooter was using a .357. They don't work unless it's a head shot or a small bear. A .44 is better but a 12 Ga slug or rifle is way better. If you're going to use a handgun just remember to save one bullet for yourself.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

kevin2 said:


> no, not hunting with it. It is to persuad the animal to retreat OR to ultimately protect me from attack. I don't want to be empty handed with just my camera OR bow in hand when that attack takes place.


In Michigan you will need a CPL to legally carry a handgun while bowhunting. Otherwise, you cannot carry any gun while bowhunting.

Also, if you are getting the gun for protection for wild animals, you want as much stopping power as possible. IMO a 9mm glock will only piss off a charging bear. By the time you have determined you are truly in danger the animal will be very close, and you want to stop it as fast as possible. Think big and powerful.

It has been proven by numerous studies that pepper spray is one of the most effective and reliable bear deterant. I felt very safe, actually safe when carrying pepper spray than a handgun when trout fishing out west.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just a copule of things for you to consider when choosing a firearm; the cost of the gun, reliability of the gun and the amount of ammo you will have to use to become proficient with the gun. The Beretta 92 is a reliable weapon and the ammo is reasonably priced. A Sig is another good weapon in the same caliber. Both of those guns are reliable and with some time you can become very proficient with them. If you get into a spot where you need it, you may not have to empty a clip to get out of a tight spot. If you have a chance to go to a range try shooting several different calibers and that might help with your decision. Good Luck!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Charlie you got off topic somewhere, we're talking defense, not foreplay.:lol:.


 Your forgetting that I am married to a hillbilly girl,:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

45acp


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Do not forget the ammunition. For wolves you must use silver bullets, silver tips might work, but why take the chance?


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I like my 40 but I think I would rather have a 44mag or even a 41 mag for bear. just my preference but if you are going to carry a gun for animal encounters you might want something that is going to kill the animal quick with one or 2 shots rather than a gun you might have to empty in order to save your life.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 6, 2006)

I know there are a LOT of people who think 9mm LUGER is an excellent cartridge....but, there is a reason law enforcement, the fbi, special forces, border partol and the list goes on abandoned the 9mm.... Can anyone guess? I understand most who recommend the 9mm like to go to the range and perhaps take their wife, girlfriend, children, and the list goes on.... of people who think its nice to shoot the 9mm. I like it....there is not much recoil......Its nice........And it's cheap to shoot! Personally I will not bet my life on a cartridge for the reasons listed above. Oh, and I forgot another reason people recommend the 9mm...... and Walmart, as much as I hate them has it for $9.47! Ooops.....and I forgot, most of the guns hold 15-20rounds.... I wonder why? 

Select a high power magnum cartridge like the 357, 41, 44, and don't look back.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm looking at the 357 mag now. Seems like it has the power & versatility while target shooting too. Stay tuned...


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

kevin2 said:


> I'm looking at the 357 mag now. Seems like it has the power & versatility while target shooting too. Stay tuned...


Thats what I carry,both on the streets and in the woods.Ruger sp-101,be sure you take a look at it.Enough weight to tame even the full-house 357 loads,easy to conceal (like I said,get your cpl)and you can shoot cheap 38spls out of it for plinking/target practice.Great little gun thats built like a tank.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a S & W "Trail Boss" .44 magnum with a 3" barrell with a shoulder holster...a lotta gun, but the power is there if I need it! Picked it up used and unfired for $600... a steal!


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

.357


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

All this talk about bears and the big bad wolf....we really know you just want to justify buying a gun for yourself for Christmas...just do it, no need to have a practical reason...heck if we all had to have practical reasons for buying stuff none of us would have gear:lol:

Biggest thing is to know both the CPL laws and the open carry laws. Choose a pistol that fits you and your budget, including availability of ammo.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

What ever you buy, make sure to file the front sight down...


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

KLR said:


> What ever you buy, make sure to file the front sight down...



And now you wait for the "Why?" It just hurts less.....


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Pepper spray and you are good to go. Havent heard a great deal of bear/wolf attacks in this state. Good luck on the gun though if you choose one. I say the ruger 460 or sw 500

Ganzer


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Ganzer. I'm definitely not doing the pepper spray, as I watched a video this week showing a dead photographer in the field & his pepper spray was discharged into the ground, just in front of him, apparently WHILE the bear was on top of him I'd guess. That is all the evidence I need to X that off the list.

With my luck, I'll be the first person to be reported taken by wolves OR a bear, so a gun it is!


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've shot plenty of large hand guns, not worried about that...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> And now you wait for the "Why?" It just hurts less.....


Right over my head................................................


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

kevin2 said:


> Thanks Ganzer. I'm definitely not doing the pepper spray, as I watched a video this week showing a dead photographer in the field & his pepper spray was discharged into the ground, just in front of him, apparently WHILE the bear was on top of him I'd guess. That is all the evidence I need to X that off the list.
> 
> With my luck, I'll be the first person to be reported taken by wolves OR a bear, so a gun it is!


If the bear is on top of you, it does not matter what you were using, you are dead or seriously injured. That outcome will solely depend on the mood the bear is in. 

Many studies have shown, time and time again, by numerous different groups, that you are more likely to be injured in a bear attack when defending your self with a gun when compared to using pepper spray. 

Good luck with a gun. Statistics are not in your favor.

If you are even considering a 357, perhaps your reasoning for getting a gun is not for protection against animals. Although it is a great caliber, and would feel confident in it when going against a human attacker, I wouldn't put much faith in it when going against an animal


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> Right over my head................................................


If you're going to carry a small caliber weapon for self defense against bear you should file the front sight down......




so when the bear takes it from you and sticks it up your backside it doesn't hurt as much.:lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh now I get it


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Bear spray you won't have enough time to pull out your gun and get a good shot. I live in Grizzly country and i never go in the woods with out it plus i carry a .40 s&w just in case


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

My original post was put out there due to wolves being seen on the property that I mainly hunt & do some video on. So, wolves are my main concern. Haven't had the bear thing in our neck of the woods, but again, thought they might be a future concern also. 

I've spent countless hours reading about & reseaching this subject & have opinions from all over the spectrum, which is par for the course I guess. 

I know this, I'm getting the gun & might do the pepper spray too.

Thanks for all the help & keep them coming!

Kevin


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

WoodTick007 said:


> I know there are a LOT of people who think 9mm LUGER is an excellent cartridge....but, there is a reason law enforcement, the fbi, special forces, border partol and the list goes on abandoned the 9mm.... Can anyone guess? I understand most who recommend the 9mm like to go to the range and perhaps take their wife, girlfriend, children, and the list goes on.... of people who think its nice to shoot the 9mm. I like it....there is not much recoil......Its nice........And it's cheap to shoot! Personally I will not bet my life on a cartridge for the reasons listed above. Oh, and I forgot another reason people recommend the 9mm...... and Walmart, as much as I hate them has it for $9.47! Ooops.....and I forgot, most of the guns hold 15-20rounds.... I wonder why?
> 
> Select a high power magnum cartridge like the 357, 41, 44, and don't look back.



Hmmm. Let me see, I already have a 9mm. and my fist. If I get attacked by a bear, wolf, or crazed maniac. should I punch him in the eye or try to dump 18 rounds of 124gn +p ammo into him? I think Ill shoot then throw the gun at him until I can afford a .500sw Unless they come out with a concealable 12 ga revolver


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

what bout a 410/45 long colt revolver.... Taurus makes some pretty compact pistols even in the 3" mag. version


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

.45acp


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> what bout a 410/45 long colt revolver.... Taurus makes some pretty compact pistols even in the 3" mag. version


The Judge is worth looking at! Good revolvers.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

WoodTick007 said:


> I know there are a LOT of people who think 9mm LUGER is an excellent cartridge....but, there is a reason law enforcement, the fbi, special forces, border partol and the list goes on abandoned the 9mm.... Can anyone guess? I understand most who recommend the 9mm like to go to the range and perhaps take their wife, girlfriend, children, and the list goes on.... of people who think its nice to shoot the 9mm. I like it....there is not much recoil......Its nice........And it's cheap to shoot! Personally I will not bet my life on a cartridge for the reasons listed above. Oh, and I forgot another reason people recommend the 9mm...... and Walmart, as much as I hate them has it for $9.47! Ooops.....and I forgot, most of the guns hold 15-20rounds.... I wonder why?
> 
> Select a high power magnum cartridge like the 357, 41, 44, and don't look back.


 I bet my life on 9s all the time, but then I have the tendency of hitting my target, right where I aim on the first round. Multiple rounds are for multiple targets.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> I bet my life on 9s all the time, but then I have the tendency of hitting my target, right where I aim on the first round. Multiple rounds are for multiple targets.


Gun control is hitting your target. It is nice to know that you have 14 more rounds though just in case. I like the .45, but what good is that if you miss.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you want to buy a handgun that's OK. If you are concerned about protection buy some bear pepper spray. I'm in the bear/wolf woods all the time; I have little concern with four legged creatures but two legged ones are a different story.


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> If you want to buy a handgun that's OK. If you are concerned about protection buy some bear pepper spray. I'm in the bear/wolf woods all the time; I have little concern with four legged creatures but two legged ones are a different story.


Ditto


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...on a forum with a broad based constituency before going on a fishing trip to Alaska. Ihave a lot of handgun shooting experience. The concensus there seemed to be that the likelihood of an attack is minimal unless you do something really stupid. But, here seemed to be the best recommendations:
1. Pepper spray, at a minimum,
2. 12 ga shotgun with rifled slugs...many fishing guides rely on that.
3. No handgun below .44 mag...and experience in using it.

I would not consider a 9mm for self defense on a bear, especially if you are considering a Kodiak attack. Also, make damn certain that you know how to use the firearm; a lot goes on in a hurry during an attack. Become very familair with your firearm and shoot often. I currently own handguns from .22 on up to .44, including the 9mm. The 9mmwould be at the lower end of the firearm that I would trust to save my life. At a minimum, a .357 hot load in a 5" barrel is what I carry as a BUG when hunting deer. That's not because other lesser loads can't do the job, but, rather, because the .357 always will, if required, at least here in Michigan. When in doubt, I sometimes carry the .45 ACP or the .44.

Here, again, I am respondimg to the topic which poses the question about self defense from an animal attack, including bear, even Kodiak.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> I bet my life on 9s all the time, but then I have the tendency of hitting my target, right where I aim on the first round. Multiple rounds are for multiple targets.


The Britsh SAS (one of the world's most renowned and respected special forces regiments)carry 9mm because it holds many rounds, BUT they also train to shoot in 2 shot burst because the 9mm is known for going through the target and NOT stopping it...


----------

